# Differences between doing business in UK and Asia



## kelfish (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi,

I am looking to go into business in Malaysia. However, I am told business practices in Malaysia are very different in Malaysia than they are in the UK. Is this the case? Are Asian business people more trustworthy? Are they less contractual and more trusting in their business deals?

Any assistance is much appreciated.


----------

